# Zumba anyone?



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought this video set the other day. I'm going to get it out today and check it out. My sister loves it! I get bored with one workout all the time, so I'm hoping this will help break up the monotony. My kids are going to do it with me, just for fun! arty0045: Hahaha! Oh well. I told my hubby he wasn't allowed to watch! LOL!! This isn't a spectator sport! :tongue0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> I bought this video set the other day. I'm going to get it out today and check it out. My sister loves it! I get bored with one workout all the time, so I'm hoping this will help break up the monotony. My kids are going to do it with me, just for fun! arty0045: Hahaha! Oh well. I told my hubby he wasn't allowed to watch! LOL!! This isn't a spectator sport! :tongue0015:


Too funny!! You go, Hillary!

So............I did a Google!! Oh, what fun!! You and the children will have a blast!

I am excited to hear how "all" of you do and if you really really "dig it!"arty0045:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros said:


> Too funny!! You go, Hillary!
> 
> So............I did a Google!! Oh, what fun!! You and the children will have a blast!
> 
> I am excited to hear how "all" of you do and if you really really "dig it!"arty0045:


ROFL! :tongue0013: I feel sooooooo goofy doing it, but since my kids are the only audience, I don't care! arty0045: Yeah, the hubby is just not allowed to watch. He stares too much! :scared0015: He thinks I'm "perfect" but hey, he's biased! I've only done it once so far, but I LOVE it! It's so much fun and an awesome break from "regular" workouts. I'll let you know how it's going after a week or so on it!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I went to about 5-6 zumba classes. They were each an hour long. By the time 30 minutes went by each class, I felt like I could literally lay down, close my eyes and go to sleep. I liked it, but I think that it was so intense for someone like me who is tired all the time, that an hour was just WAY too much. I did real good the first 30 minutes, but after that I was useless.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I definitely think it's going to be something to work up to, but so far I enjoy it!!


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

I am going to have to look this up... I like doing tv workouts.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh I'm loving this!! It's awesome, fun, and my kids get involved too!!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

My wife LOVES working out to the Wii.

She does the boxing game on Wii Sports and we bought The Biggest Loser disc for Wii and that one is killer. "Jillian" really works your ass off during that game. It's like having a personal trainer. My kids love it too. I hear my kids screaming "knock him out mommy" during the boxing game.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahaha!! That's adorable!! I have the wii EA Active fitness thingie, but I get bored easily *hehehe* so I needed some different options.


----------



## artic123 (Apr 9, 2010)

I did the zumba dvd and loved it. Plan on having a good time. Let us know how you did.

Sharon


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Zumba! I stink at it but I love it. It took a lot for me to go to my first class of it at my gym but when I did it was so much fun. I can't wait to get my energy back and be able to go again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How are Stacy and Hillary (and children)doing w/ the Zumba? Are you seeing results?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh, I'm not seeing any results with ANYTHING. I'm so frustrated.  I'm trying not to let it get to me. It's such a struggle to get and keep moving every day. I'm sure my TSH of 14.67 might have something to do with that! LOL! I've been working so hard, and all I'm doing is maintaining. My mom says that she thinks if I hadn't been working so hard at it, I would most likely have been GAINING weight with my TSH that high. She's probably right, but still. I have zero energy and just blah feeling. I think my green tea and B complex is all that's keeping me moving right now!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ugh, I'm not seeing any results with ANYTHING. I'm so frustrated.  I'm trying not to let it get to me. It's such a struggle to get and keep moving every day. I'm sure my TSH of 14.67 might have something to do with that! LOL! I've been working so hard, and all I'm doing is maintaining. My mom says that she thinks if I hadn't been working so hard at it, I would most likely have been GAINING weight with my TSH that high. She's probably right, but still. I have zero energy and just blah feeling. I think my green tea and B complex is all that's keeping me moving right now!


Oh, wow!! Hillary; do you know that green tea is goitrogenic? You may wish to look into this. If my TSH was there, I would be in the hospital; no joke!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11808919

http://www.springerlink.com/content/8dataejbm3r5l49d/

EGCG of green tea extract is cytotoxic, and higher consumption of green tea can exert acute cytotoxicity in liver cells, a major metabolic organ in the body [112]. Another study found that higher intake of green tea might cause oxidative DNA damage of hamster pancreas and liver [113]. Yun et al. [114] clarified that EGCG acts as a pro-oxidant, rather than an antioxidant, in pancreatic β cells in vivo. Therefore, high intake of green tea may be detrimental for diabetic animals to control hyperglycemia. At a high dose (5% of diet for 13 wk), green tea extract induced a thyroid enlargement (goiter) in normal rats [115,116]. This high-level treatment modified the plasma concentrations of the thyroid hormones. However, drinking even a very high dietary amount 
http://www.cmjournal.org/content/5/1/13


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hillary-So sorry you are not seeing results! It is very frustrating especially when it is something beyond your control. I know when my TSH was at 123 and higher (yes I didn't mistype that...lol) that I had the worst time trying to get up and going. Nevermind trying to maintain weight. I gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks time and I ate extremely healthy. When I went on my low iodine diet I managed to maintain my weight and not gain anymore thankfully. I had to totally stop working out for awhile I was so sick. I remember I had lost 15 lbs this year before all of this happened and then to see 10 of it come back so quickly was so discouraging. Hopefully you can get your TSH levels normal soon so you can see some results. Just remember that even without seeing the results you want to that you are being healthy and doing something good for yourself! 

Andros-I am doing great in the weight loss department and seeing awesome results. Probably because I am hyperthyroid though. I'm sure when they get my meds right that my weight loss will be a little harder to come by. I have lost the 10 lbs I gained after having my thyroid removed. Now I'm just working on the remaining 5-10 I would like to loose. I just finished a Zumba class this morning. I always enjoy them even though I look like an idiot when I am doing it! LOL!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> Hillary-So sorry you are not seeing results! It is very frustrating especially when it is something beyond your control. I know when my TSH was at 123 and higher (yes I didn't mistype that...lol) that I had the worst time trying to get up and going. Nevermind trying to maintain weight. I gained 10 lbs in 2 weeks time and I ate extremely healthy. When I went on my low iodine diet I managed to maintain my weight and not gain anymore thankfully. I had to totally stop working out for awhile I was so sick. I remember I had lost 15 lbs this year before all of this happened and then to see 10 of it come back so quickly was so discouraging. Hopefully you can get your TSH levels normal soon so you can see some results. Just remember that even without seeing the results you want to that you are being healthy and doing something good for yourself!
> 
> Andros-I am doing great in the weight loss department and seeing awesome results. Probably because I am hyperthyroid though. I'm sure when they get my meds right that my weight loss will be a little harder to come by. I have lost the 10 lbs I gained after having my thyroid removed. Now I'm just working on the remaining 5-10 I would like to loose. I just finished a Zumba class this morning. I always enjoy them even though I look like an idiot when I am doing it! LOL!


Glad you are really sticking w/it!! I will always say,"Most things do work if you just stick w/ it!" That is the key. Dedication.

Bet you feel really good?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Andros, sorry, didn't mean to put the green tea in there! LOL! I was taking that prior to my TT and stopped when I found it to be goitrogenic! I haven't taken that in a while. LOL!! Thanks for the info, tho! Great stuff!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Andros, sorry, didn't mean to put the green tea in there! LOL! I was taking that prior to my TT and stopped when I found it to be goitrogenic! I haven't taken that in a while. LOL!! Thanks for the info, tho! Great stuff!


Oh, sugars! In a way,I am sorry 'cause it would have been a simple thing. Wah!

Sending love and hugs your way!! I want you better and in a hurry!


----------



## azuregirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Hilary how are finding the Zumba? 
Nearly a year now you still doing it? Still enjoying?
Does it have different lvls of fitness so anyone can do it?
Im buggered just from vaccuming doubt id be able to do it.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't wait to Zumba with you guys. I just bought the Zumba fitness for the Wii. To tired to try it out tonight because of all the walking and shopping I did but tomorrow will be another story.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hubby bought me a Kinect for Christmas and so far I really enjoy the activities it came with (breaking a sweat! LOL!), but I'm looking into buying Zumba for Kinect. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------

